# High calorie carbs



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Been on a diet of 4000 kcals the past few months, put some weight on and iv plateau'd the past couple of weeks, did some homework again and realised i need to up this to just over 5000 kcals on my workout days. The problem is i struggle to get 4000 kcals down and that is with having oats in my protein shakes 3x per day also.

Does anybody know of some easy to eat, high calorie low GI carbs or foods so that i can boost this up?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Why not use fats like evoo?


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can i do that on a clean bulk? Trying to balance it 50% carbs, 30% protein and 20% fats at the moment. A guy at the gym said malt loaf but i checked it out and its got **** loads of sugar in it!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oooh


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You'll struggle to find a high calorie/low GI carb... the more calorie dense a carb is, the simpler the sugars generally have to be so high calorie carbs and high GI go hand in hand.

High calorie bulking is difficult to do by only eating clean if you eat a moderate-large amount of carbs, so you either have to look at getting the extra kcals from fats or protein, or from some junky sugary or starchy carbs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ste1337 said:


> Can i do that on a clean bulk? Trying to balance it 50% carbs, 30% protein and 20% fats at the moment. A guy at the gym said malt loaf but i checked it out and its got **** loads of sugar in it!


yes because evoo is good fats, clean just means cutting the sh1t out, bad fats, processed food, high sugar+salt etc. good fats are good.

nuts+seeds high in protein fibre and good fat 600-700cals per 100g (2handfulls)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was going to suggest nuts, very calorie dense food.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good fats are your friends here I reckon op. Natural peanut butter and normal unprocessed (i.e not dry roasted!) nuts. Olive oil, MCT oil etc


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers thanks for all the help lads  Does it not matter so much if i upset the 50/30/20 % ratio im using then? And should i try and keep the fats at different intervals to the carbs? I eat clean but dont really know the ins and outs of the diet


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

not imo, I don't believe in the whole ratio thing tbh.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> yes because evoo is good fats, clean just means cutting the sh1t out, bad fats, processed food, high sugar+salt etc. good fats are good.
> 
> nuts+seeds high in protein fibre and good fat 600-700cals per 100g (2handfulls)


Are there any relatively cheap nuts available to buy from supermarkets mate? They seem so expensive wherever I look, but would love to have them in my diet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

OP, gold top milk. 1000cal in a bottle for £1 in asda. You've probably heard it before because @ewen bums it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

800 cals a ltr


----------



## SXDub (Feb 24, 2013)

Get in tesco and get some nuts fool.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dtlv said:


> You'll struggle to find a high calorie/low GI carb... the more calorie dense a carb is, the simpler the sugars generally have to be so high calorie carbs and high GI go hand in hand.
> 
> High calorie bulking is difficult to do by only eating clean if you eat a moderate-large amount of carbs, so you either have to look at getting the extra kcals from fats or protein, or from some junky sugary or starchy carbs.


Couldn't agree with you anymore mate. On high carb days I consume 500g of carbs which is...


450g oats,

1.4L milk

100g cashews

50g brown rice

4 slices of burgen bread

and then small things such as Quark and the carbs from protein shakes.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

As said before Gold top milk. Also, look at adding a few hundred grams of Maltodextrin to your daily water intake.


----------

